# Werkzeuge für Glasfasernetzwerke



## Stanzman (27 Mai 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich betreue seit 2 Jahren das Glasfasersetz in meiner Firma. Wir verwenden eingentlich nur Multimode Strecken und Scalance Switche und Profibus OLMs. Da das Glasfasersetz aber älter wird, muss ich auch öfter mal Fehler in dem Glasfasersetz suchen. Aktuell habe ich dafür nur ein Dämpfungsmessgerät was aus einem Sender und einem Empfänger besteht. Das ist aber recht nervig, wenn man alleine ist und dann immer zwischen Streckenanfang und Streckenende hin und her laufen muss. Außerdem zeigt mir das Messgerät nur einem Dämpfungswert an und damit kann ich nicht sehen, wo der Fehler auf der Stecke liegt. Deswegen läuft die Fehlersuche meistens auf try and error hinaus oder es muss eine Firma anrücken, die mit professionellen Messgeräten den Fehler sucht. 
Meine Frage ist nun was für Messgeräte man so empfehlen kann, wenn man vielleicht 4-5 mal im Jahr einen Fehler suchen muss und eignetlich kein Gerät für 10k € und mehr kaufen möchte mit dem man die Strecken auch zertifizieren kann. Ich suche eigentlich ein Gerät mit dem man sieht, wo ca. ein Fehler auf der Strecke liegt. Als Anschlüsse haben wir hauptsächlich ST, ein paar LC und ein paar SC. Außerdem muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich mich nicht allzu tief in die Glasfasertechnik einarbeiten möchte, da mir dafür die Zeit fehlt. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## acid (28 Mai 2018)

Eventuell geht ja ein gebrauchtes Gerät für deine Zwecke? 
OTDR Messgeräte sind nunmal sehr teuer, selbst Gebrauchtgeräte wirst du nur im oberen 4-stelligen Bereich finden. 

Musst du nur Multimode oder auch Singlemode messen?


----------



## Stanzman (28 Mai 2018)

Ein Gebrauchtes Gerät wäre von mir aus auch eine Option, nur ich denke da spielt meine Firma nicht mit. Und ein Gerät für die gelegentliche Fehlersuche für mehrere Tausend Euro ist wo schwierig zu begründen.

Ja ich muss nur Multimode messen.


----------



## acid (29 Mai 2018)

Ein gebrauchtes Multimode-Gerät habe ich gerade für ~6000€ gefunden. 
Wie gesagt, eine Fehlerlokalisierung ist nur mit OTDR möglich, und die Geräte sind entsprechend teuer.


----------



## Fabpicard (29 Mai 2018)

https://www.distrelec.de/de/fiber-o...XN4_sTNMXsHrfi6z8w8ccj8E9zgfDpckaAmH2EALw_wcB

Dann dürfte das ja für dich sicherlich reichen...
FIBER ONE SHOT PRO-SC-KIT+VISIFLT, FOS-100-S-VFL für 2225,30€ netto....

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Stanzman (29 Mai 2018)

@acid, wo findet man denn vernünftige gebrauchte Geräte von seriösen Anbietern?
@Fabsi, klingt erstmal gut, nur leider ist das für Single Mode Strecken, aber ich brauche ein Gerät für Multimode.

Wie sehen eignetlich die Folgekosten eines OTDRs aus? Ist eine jährliche Kalibrierung sinnvoll wie bei anderen Messgeräten?

MfG


----------



## acid (30 Mai 2018)

Ich kann dir die Firma Instrumex empfehlen, die haben in der Regel nur gute Geräte die auch geprüft werden, Gewährleistung inklusive versteht sich.




Dieses hätten Sie aktuell z.B. 
Kalibrierung, naja ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich kenne eigentlich keine LWL-Firma die ihre Geräte jährlich prüfen lässt, 3m auf oder ab macht ja keinen großen Unterschied. Alle 5 Jahre machen die meisten soweit ich weiß.

Ich würde dir noch ein Reinigungsset für die Stecker empfehlen. Sich etwas in die Materie einlesen wird dir aber nicht erspart bleiben, um die Messergebnisse sinnvoll auszuwerten.


----------



## Fabpicard (30 Mai 2018)

Stanzman schrieb:


> nur leider ist das für Single Mode Strecken, aber ich brauche ein Gerät für Multimode.



https://www.distrelec.de/Web/Downloads/_t/ds/FOS-100-S-VFL_2_ger_tds.pdf

Hier ist es mit beiden aufgelistet... Ansonsten einfach kurz bei den Herstellern der gelben Gefahr anrufen 
(Mist, "gelbe Gefahr" waren die Jungs von Fluke-Instatestern *g*)

MfG Fabsi


----------

